# 8k quick change tool post



## Wrencher2423 (Jan 3, 2015)

New to this forum and new to machining. Just bought a 8k to learn and make a few things. My question is does anybody know if the phase II quick change tool post will work? The in swing is 8" and the specs on the tool post say 9-12" . Is this to big? Any help would be great . I am leaning a lot and there is so much info it is hard to digest it all.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 3, 2015)

The size you want is called the AXA (vs the BXA, CXA etc.) and yes it will fit just fine. I started with a Phase II on my 8k and upgraded to an Aloris AXA when the opportunity presented itself.

Here's my little 8k. This will give you an idea of what an AXA sized tool post will look like on your lathe. Enjoy your lathe. I love mine.  )


----------



## Wrencher2423 (Jan 3, 2015)

Like I said new to this, but I have been trying to turn some steel rod and I can't get a nice finish on the part. What could the problem be? I have tried many different bits hss or carbide and all the same. Seems to chatter and a rough finish on the part. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 3, 2015)

Do you know what type of steel it is? What is the diameter? Did you set your tool height correctly? (a quick change tool post will help with this) What rpm are you turning? Is the part supported by a center in the tailstock? Did you adjust the gibb in the compound? Is the compound properly snugged down on the cross slide?

As you can see, there are many variables that can be attributed to chatter/poor finish. Try to describe your setup and I'll help as best I can. I'm no machinist though. Just been playing with their toys for a few years.  

Edit: Also, just a suggestion, but it is easier and more forgiving to do your early experimentation with aluminum.


----------



## efenley (Jan 5, 2015)

I purchased a slightly smaller QCT from Little Machine Shop that fit my SB 8K very well. Made by Tormach.  

p/n 3112 Quick Change Tool Post Set, Tormach 0XA  

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=


----------



## Wrencher2423 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bought the Axa phase II tool post had to adapt the post bolt to fit my cross slide . Took a little bit of thinking how I was comfortable doing this but it has turned out ok.


----------

